# How full of CRAP can you get??



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090918/ap_on_he_me/eu_med_condoms_climate_change_2

 "Experts believe that while normal population growth is unlikely to significantly increase global warming that overpopulation in developing countries could lead to increased demand for food and shelter, which could jeopardize the environment as it struggles with global warming." 
 ...that's a great insight on the problem, thanks so much for educating us!!! NOW we know what to do....to save the planet [8|]


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 19, 2009)

I think about 4 billion people would need to die tomorrow in order for the planet to be saved.  Even then, it's probably already too late.  It's only a matter of time.  Any intelligent person knows it, it's just a hard thing to grasp.  Like population growth will slow down anytime soon.  How do you feed 10 billion people.......?.....You don't.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 19, 2009)

It's true - the tsunami,  the Holocaust, Pol Pot, draught in Ethiopia, Aids, Swine Flu, you name it - death helps the human race survive longer. I just don't want to be one of the victims. The Black Death ended the Middle Ages & feudalism by killing so many people that those that survived had more options available to them. 

 So - LET THEM HAVE BIRTH CONTROL!


----------



## madman (Sep 19, 2009)

yo charlie people need to wake up! they dont give a damn but they will when it all goes to hell and then it will be too late!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 20, 2009)

The people who came up with that idea are a good example of why a condom should be used.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 20, 2009)

When logic fails then keep making excuses and haphazard band aid "solutions" to shore up your argument for something that most likely doesn't even exist. Hey if those of the Religion of Global Warming are starting to think that a reduced population will appease their false god then they will find a way to do it, one way or another. Logic left the global warming debate a long time ago when the left decided to politicize the issue, now it has even transcended political ideology and has become it's own belief system, and that also includes this religion's version of heretics. Namely those who don't march in lock step with their beliefs, or happen to have a contrary one.

 We needed to do something about "Global Warming" years ago so that we could take steps toward weaning ourselves off of fossil fuels, and creating real solutions to the fuel problems, instead of panicky knee jerking out laws and agendas that ultimately don't work or lead to more problems, can anyone say corn based ethanol? It was the solution that was going to save us all, haven't heard much from that "solution" after starving people started rioting all over the world last year have you? There is no quick solution to "global warming", even if it does exist, which they have yet to convince me that it does, and we need to take the time to come up with realistic and logical solutions, instead of screaming that Carbon Dioxide, and water vapor are pollutants that are heating up the planet. I don't know about you but when a dogma following group start claiming that two products that the human body creates are pollutants that are causing the particular evil that their religion is based upon fighting at all costs, I tend to take notice of the possible implications, or unforeseen consequences, of such claims. Nutty people tend to do nutty things.


----------



## glass man (Sep 20, 2009)

I LIKED THE WIERD SCIENCE CAPTION ABOVE THE ARTICLE CALLED "COSMIC CANNABLES"! 
  THERE IS THE ANSWER TO OVERPOPULATION RIGHT THERE! THOSE OUTER SPACE CANNABLES ARE WAITING FOR JUST THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF HUMANS TO BE ON THIS EARTH AND THEN....PICNIC IS ON!!![]

 FAR AS THE EARTH ENDING ITS LIKE THE OLE SAYING "EVERYBODY WANTS TO GO TO HEAVEN,BUT NOBODY WANTS TO DIE"![] GEEZ IS ANYBODY UNDER THE PERCEPTION THAT IF THEY LIVED LONG ENOUGH ON THIS PLANET THEY WOULD NOT DIE?[] GUESS AGAIN FOR $400 ALEX! COURSE I AM BEING AS INFORMATIVE AS THIS ARTICLE IS.I AM NOT TELLING YALL ANY THING YOU DON'T ALREADY KNOW. BUT....I GOT THE ANSWER TO ETERNAL LIFE...GUESS WHO "HE IS"? 1-ELVIS PRESLEY             2-OZARK MOUNTAIN DARE DEVILS [THE WHOLE BAND IS ONE WITH US AND US WITH THEM]      3-JERRY LEWIS      4-MURRY THE K     5-THE GUESS WHO?[ONLY BURT CUMMINGS ON THIS ONE RANDY BACKMAN HAS HIS OWN BAND!]     6-JOE TORRE     7-RICHARD STARKLY     8-JOE THE CAMEL     9-JERRY MATHERS[WOULDN'T LEAVE SALVATION TO HIM!]         10-[8|]     HOPE YOU PASSED THE TEST! YOU WILL KNOW IF YOU GOT IT RIGHT SOON ENOUGH![]         I HAVE LISTENED TO PEOPLE BITCH BOUT THIS BEFORE THE FIRST EARTH DAY 1970. IT CATCHES ON FOR AWHILE,PEOPLE PICK UP A BIT OF LITTER,CONGRESS PASSES A BILL THAT HELPS A BIT AND THEN PASSES ANOTHER MAKING THE FIRST ONE NULL AND VOID AND GIVE IT A COOL NAME LIKE "THE CLEAN AIR ACT" OR SOMETHING AND ALL THE OIL/COAL COMPANIES STAND UP AND CHEER!! I SAW NIXON GO THE THE MOST POPULUS NATION ON EARTH AND SELL THEM THE FRUIT OF INDUSTRILISM,NO RESTRICTIONS THERE! SAW A FILM THE OTHER NIGHT WHERE POLLUTION OF JUST "THINGS" IS TAKING OVER WHERE THEY USED TO GROW FOOD! LOOK TO THE AFTERLIFE AS JIM MORRISON SAID [AND HE WELL KNOWS] "NO ONE GETS OUT OF HERE ALIVE! WELL....BUT THEN THATS ANOTHER STORY.    GREED WILL GET THE MAJORITY OF US ONE WAY [SCREWING UP THE EARTH FOR THE LOVE OF MONEY] OR ANOTHER[1% OF AMERICANS ALREADY OWN ALMOST EVERY THING,BECAUSE OF "LOVE OF MONEY" THINK THEY GONNA SHARE?    OH WELL HAPPY SUNDAY TO YOU ALL![] I AM GLAD FOR WHAT I GOT HERE AND NOW AND WILL LET GOD HANDLE THE REST! RIGHT ON![] NOW GOING TO LISTEN TO "REVIVAL" BY THE GOOD OLE ALLMAN BROTHERS! PEOPLE CAN YOU FEEL IT?[]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 20, 2009)

The people who started all the global warming crap, just a month ago came out of their sterile bubble long enough to declare "Oooopps, we were wrong". There is no man made global warming. It id a scientific fact that as the earth grows in size physically it becomes warmer and continue to do so whether we are here or not. Al Gore, another example of why condoms are necessary for some, got a Nobel Peace Prize for making shit up!!!! That shows what money can do if placed in the right hands. There are many, many deserving people in the world but it was given to a waste of skin and space like Al I should know better Gore.

 Folks cam also stop worrying about acid rain because there is no such thing, the hole in the ozone and the melting polar caps because these phenomenon are seasonal. Kind of like when people thought that the _Aurora Borealis _ getting bigger meant that the world was ending. [8|]

 How about instead of running with the fruit cakes and lunatics we let the farmers grow food and sell it to who they want to with out the interference, price fixing and lowball pricing influence of the government. Maybe if we feed everyone that would help and maybe we could do it with out a gigantically oversize government with a Czar for everything before they start telling us how much toilet paper we can use. Sounds good to me.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 20, 2009)

Al must know something we dont, he was right about ManBearPig wasnt he?
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ManBearPig


----------



## cordilleran (Sep 20, 2009)

How about Yassar (Give Peace a Chance) Arafat or Jim-Bob (trailer trash) Carter being recipients of the august Nobel Peace Prize? Its all politics and politics is about power and control. Maximize politics and you have maximum control. Control limits the options you have and the quality of your life. Control is destroying the best among us and extolling the virtues of mediocrity*. Get ready to live like a Hottentot in 1200 A.D.

 *Mediocrity Principle. You loved your grade school principal, didn't you? Well, let's crank that affection up a notch or two for the liberal love child Mediocrity (Change We Can Believe In) Principal. The Mediocrity Principal is the notion in that there is nothing special about humans. Copernicus (remember him?) formulated this concept during a week-long Bacchanalian jagfest, but he also said there was nothing special about Earth. Leading Libtards (you know who they are) rationalized they could further devalue humans (at least some humans, namely Americans) by playing the hoary blame-game. Humans are corn-holing virgin Earth and so must now pay the price. My Vietnamese buddy (ARVN/four years reeducation camp) says guilt is used extensively to destroy the will of people and further justifies all abuses by the captors, uh, I mean benevolent government leaders. He sees what's happening. He asks you: why Americans so stoo-pid?


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 20, 2009)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE not mowing any more lawns or cutting any trees will Fix it all...lol.Its just too late to fix..but not to late to do nothing..


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2009)

It's been fun seeing your takes on this.. I am a strong advocate of getting the human population down to about 1 billion and keeping it there, it's just a bit difficult to find volunteers! [] But imagine the quality of life everyone would enjoy! I file it under "wishful thinking" and carry on with the insanity, figuring my ride is at least half over already anyhow.. 
 ...condoms for Africa will stop global warming... HA HA... how about condoms on gas pumps before sticking them into Navigators and Escalades???[>:][>:]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> He asks you: why Americans so stoo-pid?


 
 Because we have a Krispy Cream long john in one hand, a cell phone in the other, while jizzing ourselves watching the latest moron contestant on American Idol, and wondering what Britney Spear's two headed love child with Tiny Tim will end up looking like, and what Kanye West will say when he sees it's grotesque features, and on top of that wondering if the Steelers will win the Stuper Bowl this year, and what fattening food we can get for us and our fat jock moron friends to gorge ourselves on while watching our seventy two inch super bodacious HD television so that we can watch the sweat drop from our favorite player's sack. Have I lost faith in our wonderful American people, you bet your sweet patootie I have! LOL!


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 20, 2009)

dont sully Tiny Tim's good name with the likes of Britney, he was special.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 20, 2009)

That reminded me of the torture scene from a movie I watched today called "one, two, three" (1961).

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fowuazq-140

 Yeah I think I would break after having to listen to that for very long.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 20, 2009)

One of the problems with the world is all the people who believe that they are going somewhere better when their earthly life terminates, for whatever reason. I stopped believing that fantastical crap when I learned that Santa Claus didn't exist, despite 12 years of a christian education trying to tell me otherwise. No human being can prove to me with any degree of certainty that something they have never encountered in any tangible way exists. I, however, can prove that the basis for religious experiences rests entirely within our psychological and sociological backbone. If they believe in something that makes no sense objectively, and that was put in their minds by other people and their social upbringing via the tweaking of their easily manipulated psychological circuitry, then how can i be confident that they know best how to lead us in the context of true reality when their concept of reality includes things that are the fabrications of wishful thinking? I can't. Look at the people in control of the government and large corporations; All a bunch of Judeo-Christian powermongers. Rape people and the planet, then leave the mess and go to heaven is their M.O.. _Just plain sickening._

 Maybe if they stopped thinking about their nonexistent pie in the sky, they would give a darn about making the REAL world a better place instead of pillaging it and the leaving the wreckage behind so they can party for eternity with Jesus and pals. 

 Look at all those kooky born again evangelicals, weaseling themselves into positions of power, homeschooling their kids, teaching them that Darwin was an idiot, indoctrinating their kids with distilled feces, and, naturally, disregarding what is necessary if the habitats and biodiversity on the planet are to be preserved so us humans don't continue to destroy that which is left from what hundreds of millions of years of evolutionary processes have put in place. These people, most of them anyway, can't wait to go to heaven, so they say "To Hell!" with what _actually exists_. Brainwashed fools! []

 Global warming was just a way to make money. We are still in the middle of a rather turbulent period of climactic change (geologically speaking), and have been for a million years or so. I don't know who to believe regarding global warming, but i do believe that the pollutants that we are spewing will negatively affect the ecological organization of the earth for far longer than it took to create the mess, and will have a far more deleterious effect upon the diversity of life on the world than a small dose of climate change.

 I'd say that the destruction of stable ecological frameworks as a result of the modern, "western" way of life and manner of using our undeserved economic resources is far more harmful to the world than a minuscule shift in average yearly temperature. During the last glacial maximum the world temperature dropped roughly 13 degrees in 50 or so years, and humans had nothing to do with it. Global warming is merely the vehicle for carrying shrouded and insidious globalist agendas deep into our homes and hearts, and profitable green-washed garbage into our shopping carts. The Bilderbergers and TLC members are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 20, 2009)

He at least followed his own path no matter how odd that path seemed.
 More interesting than sitting at home watching American Idol. The Tiny Tims, John Waters, Tim Burtons and other oddballs are the people I hope to hang out with in hell.[]


----------



## cordilleran (Sep 20, 2009)

xin chÃ o, comrades.

 Bui (my ex-pat ARVN friend) said daily reruns of _Gilligan's Island _episodes were mandatory viewing for re-education of capitalist conspirators. Fitting examples of American indolence and imperialist ambition, according to the tabula rasa boys and girls.

 Bui is sold on dá»±a vÃ o sá»©c mÃ¬nh lÃ  Ä‘iá»u tá»‘t nháº¥t, preferring self-determination over blind obedience to authority.

 Jim Bowie and Bui have much in common.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 20, 2009)

Now I aint read all of this,but Morb Krispy Kream is the bomb. I grew up on them things. Not many things better than riding by a KK and seeing the "Hot Doughnuts" sign on[][][][][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Now I aint read all of this,but Morb Krispy Kream is the bomb. I grew up on them things. Not many things better than riding by a KK and seeing the "Hot Doughnuts" sign on[][][][][][][][][][][][][]


 
 Ain't knocking the Krispy Kream just some of those who overly partake of the product while mindlessly munching on the slime coming out of their TV sets. There's a reason I don't have cable, and it's called reality TV.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> One of the problems with the world is all the people who believe that they are going somewhere better when their earthly life terminates, for whatever reason. I stopped believing that fantastical crap when I learned that Santa Claus didn't exist, despite 12 years of a christian education trying to tell me otherwise. No human being can prove to me with any degree of certainty that something they have never encountered in any tangible way exists. I, however, can prove that the basis for religious experiences rests entirely within our psychological and sociological backbone. If they believe in something that makes no sense objectively, and that was put in their minds by other people and their social upbringing via the tweaking of their easily manipulated psychological circuitry, then how can i be confident that they know best how to lead us in the context of true reality when their concept of reality includes things that are the fabrications of wishful thinking? I can't. Look at the people in control of the government and large corporations; All a bunch of Judeo-Christian powermongers. Rape people and the planet, then leave the mess and go to heaven is their M.O.. _Just plain sickening._
> 
> Maybe if they stopped thinking about their nonexistent pie in the sky, they would give a darn about making the REAL world a better place instead of pillaging it and the leaving the wreckage behind so they can party for eternity with Jesus and pals.
> ...


 
 Coast to Coast AM with George Noory is a cool show isn't it? I preferred Art Bell back in the 1990's and stopped listening after he left for the first time. I can't complain it kept me entertained on those long overnight twelve hour security guard shifts, but ya really need to take them with a pinch of salt. Even though like Nirvana said, "Just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you" doesn't mean that everything is a conspiracy. I'm just picking at you of course, don't take offense.

 I honestly can't argue with your about you points on global warming because they echo my own. Yet I can't agree on your points about the afterlife believers, there is a certain need in the human psyche to believe in something, because reality is just far too full of suffering, self inflicted or otherwise, and without some hope of a better after life most wouldn't have anything to live for and would blow their own brains out. I agree that unfortunately judaeo-christian beliefs, and actions taken upon those are sometimes illogical bordering upon the idiotic; however, they have a right to teach their children they way of life just as we have to teach our own. Religion in general is a control institution, and without that institution to dictate the rules to the masses we would be back to, as Black Adder said, "cavorting druids and dung for dinner". The unfortunate thing is that there are indeed side effects to religion which manifest in the form of holy wars, the killing of non-believers, and oppression of even those within their ranks who don't quite agree with their masters. My main point is that religion and religious beliefs, no matter how much we don't agree with any of them, have a place in this country.

 I don't think that a human race devoid of religion would respond to the problems the way that you are thinking they would. It's not human nature to help his fellow man, religion instills that belief into us, our natural instinct is to take what we can and kill anyone who prevents us from doing so any way possible. You have to look no further than young children to see how humans with no concept of the rules of religion and life act toward others. Do the words "mine. Mine. MINE!" ring a bell? Children figure that one out not very long after they begin to talk.


----------



## glass man (Sep 21, 2009)

AMAZING GOD DIDN'T QUIT BELIEVING IN US,THOUGH IT WAS NIP AND TUCK A FEW TIMES THERE. EVERY BODY HAS BLIND FAITH IN SOMETHING. I CHOOSE TO PUT MINE IN JESUS. 

  POOR OLD TINY TIM LOSSED THE LOVE OF HIS LIFE TO DIVORCE. GUESS MISS. JUDY COULD ONLY TIP TOE SO FAR. NINA WAS WORKING FOR THE LOCAL PAPER IN THE MID 80S. TINY WAS REDUCED TO WORKING WITH A SMALL TRAVELING CIRCUS BY THEN. [TINY TIM ,CIRCUS? SUPRISED? []]

 ANYWAYS SHE HAD TO INTERVEIW HIM WHEN HE AND THE CIRCUS CAME TO THIS PLACE.SHE INTERVIEWED HIM OVER THE PHONE FOR SOME REASON.[SHE AIN'T HERE] SHE SAID HE WAS GENUINELY STRANGE,BUT VERY SWEET. SO WHAT YOU SAW ON CARSON ,WHATEVER WAS NO ACT! GOD BLESS TINY TIM![NAME OF HIS ALBUM AND ONE I HAVE WANTED FOR SOME TIME,NOT FOR THE MUSIC! ] 

 IN THE LATE 60S AN ATLANTA FALCON PLAYER LEFT AND ALL ANYONE KNEW ABOUT IT OR WHERE HE WENT WAS A NOTE TAPED TO HIS LOCKER THAT READ "LEFT TO GO TIP TOEING THROUGH THE TULIPS"![] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 21, 2009)

> I don't think that a human race devoid of religion would respond to the problems the way that you are thinking they would. It's not human nature to help his fellow man, religion instills that belief into us, our natural instinct is to take what we can and kill anyone who prevents us from doing so any way possible. You have to look no further than young children to see how humans with no concept of the rules of religion and life act toward others. Do the words "mine. Mine. MINE!" ring a bell? Children figure that one out not very long after they begin to talk.


 
 VERY GOOD POINT. JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 21, 2009)

Chimps have no religion (at least none that we have identified) but they live and work together quite well for thier common good. 
 Evolution has provided a survival instict that is a balance between selfishness and group cooperation. It is a balance we deal with everyday. Religion is a construct that can help keep individuals within that balance.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 22, 2009)

Gunny you sure know how to put it...Respect


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone ever seen that Bill Maher movie Religulous?  Hilarious!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw a bumper sticker awhile back and it got me thinking. This is what it said..

 Save the earth, kill yourself!


----------



## cordilleran (Sep 22, 2009)

Fact is, Antiquenut, the current administration is toying with policies to pare off the "useless" among us as a means of improving society.

 Of course the concept is retro in its grasp going back nearly one hundred years but enjoying popular acceptance globally. Its evolution follows predictable development: mandatory abortions for select populations, "compassionate euthanasia" for those electing early exit and later those deemed expendable, strict economic control of target groups, relocation of these same groups to "productivity camps" furthering population attrition and subsequent elimination.

 Ironically, in the face of such seemingly draconian social measures, its supporters were heralded as visionaries both here and abroad. The changes were viewed by many as progressive in bringing about important social growth. Even target groups at the time were skeptical that the most technologically advanced society would stoop to the Final Solution, although a few insightful souls could read the writing on the wall with the emergence of its messianic leader in 1933, opting to become expatriats. Remember, the concept of eugenics was for the public good. Coupled with the efficiency of science and the emergence of moral relativism, remediation of social and economic ills was a change the world could believe in.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 22, 2009)

Why is it humane to put an animal to sleep when it's suffering, but it's murder if a person wants to die because of suffering?


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Why is it humane to put an animal to sleep when it's suffering, but it's murder if a person wants to die because of suffering?


 
 Right on Kate.  They shoot horses, don't they?


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> One of the problems with the world is all the people who believe that they are going somewhere better when their earthly life terminates, for whatever reason. I stopped believing that fantastical crap when I learned that Santa Claus didn't exist, despite 12 years of a christian education trying to tell me otherwise. No human being can prove to me with any degree of certainty that something they have never encountered in any tangible way exists.


 


 Im with Plumbata on that one


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm going somewhere better when I die ... Nirvana.
 Arguably better than here, especially when i am old and decrepid[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 22, 2009)

All we can do is hope, and be the best people we can be.  I have to believe that suffering on earth can't be for nothing, but I'm a believe it when I see it kind of person.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 22, 2009)

People are just too smart for our own good.  It's instinct to believe in "God".  People need explanations for things.  How did people in 1000 BC explain lightning?  I'm sure it wasn't very scientific.  IMAO were all just really smart monkeys, too smart.  Ignorance is bliss, thought requires explanation, and how do you explain the unexplainable?  With "God".


----------



## glass man (Sep 22, 2009)

THE ORIGINAL QUESTION HERE WAS "HOW FULL OF CRAP CAN YOU GET?" WE WILL KNOW THE ANSWER WHEN WE GET TO THAT ETERNAL"PRIVY". I HAVE SAID ALL I NEED OR FEEL LEAD TO SAY! MAY GOD HAVE MERCY ON US ALL. [&:] JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Sep 22, 2009)

Why isn't it alright for a child to enter into marriage with an adult, or alternatively a child to have socially sanctioned sexual relations with a parent? How about wholesale cannibalism to ease widespread hunger? Situational ethics justifies just about everything as acceptable and after all, what matters most is "me", so the logic of a psychopath goes. My instant and superficial gratification is all-important and I will use and abuse social convention to get what I deserve.

 It's a slippery slope intellectually to go there.as its implications might place all of us under the axiomatic eightball. The concept of a conscience is viewed as a handicap to be exploited by a psychopath. The wholesale maelstrom which a sociopath can wreak is predictable. A psychopathic society, as does a psychopath, fails to learn from mistakes and is bound to repeat these same mistakes. 

 I have witnessed firsthand the intellectual euthanasia posing as public education over the last 20 years and readily understand why we currently live in a culture of mediocrity. Morality and ethics are nothing more than a hoary concept of our forefathers and serve as nothing more than a useless social appendage. The field has been plowed, the tares removed, the stones placed as bulwarks against opposing winds. The noxious crop is planted. You should fear for the impending fruits soon to come.


----------



## glass man (Sep 22, 2009)

BOY WAS I WRONG AS USUAL! I GOT MORE TO SAY. YOU KNOW NOTHING MUCH HAS CHANGED SINCE THEY NAILED JESUS TO THE CROSS![ IRONY-JESUS SON OF GOD,BUT MAN WISE ,SON OF A CARPENTER,NAILED TO A CROSS?] ANY WAY MOST OF THOSE BELOW HIM MOCKED HIM,SAYING IF YOU BE TRULY THE SON OF GOD COME DOWN OFF THAT CROSS! IDIOTS HAD NO IDEA HE WAS ON THERE FOR THEM,SO HE SAYS"FATHER FORGIVE THEM THEY KNOW NOT WHAT THEY DO"! DID THAT STOP THEM? DOES IT STOP THEM TODAY? 
  TWO THIEVES ,ONE ON A CROSS TO THE RIGHT OF HIM ONE TO THE LEFT.   BOTH STAYED ON HIS BACK!" IF YOU BE THE SON OF GOD THEN GET YOURSELF DOWN AND US ALSO"! WASN'T WHAT HE CAME FOR!
  FINALLY ONE OF THE THIEVES WISED UP AND REALISED" THIS MAN HAS DONE NOTHING TO DESERVE THIS" HE LOOKS AT JESUS AND SAYS"LORD REMEMBER ME WHEN YOU COME INTO YOUR KINGDOM". JESUS LOOKS AT HIM AND SAYS "THIS DAY YOU WILL BE WITH ME IN PARIDISE"! THAT IS ALL IT TAKES!
  I AM ONLY TRYING MY DAMNDEST TO BE LIKE THAT THIEF THAT IS EVEN NOW IN HEAVEN WITH JESUS .


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Religion isn't based upon proof of existence, and to some extent neither is science. Religion and some aspects of science are based solely on faith. This very much proven out in the debate of evolution and creationism. Both are in reality based upon faith in something that we cannot prove beyond a shadow of a doubt; however, evolutionists feel they are superior because evolution has been tested on the small scale, micro-evolution, yet there is no real way to test on the larger scale, known as macro-evolution. Yet they have faith in the theory to the point that they try to debate it as unquestionable fact, which even by the laws of science it is not and in reality can never be barring the invention of time machines. So by your own logic you should stop believing in some aspects of science as well, because they can't be proven beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> .


 
 I'm sorry but racial slurs are banned aren't they?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Its called faith my boy.I know im going to a better place fo sho,I dont care where the rest of you people go lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2009)

How full of crap can you get? hummm


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with most of what Morb says. Most of what passes for "entertainment" today does absolutely nothing for me. I am about as far from "normal" or "mainstream" as a 28-year-old guy can be, and proud of it. "Reality TV" and most of today's music are, in my opinion, pathetic. While most people my age are drooling over Idol and Twittering about Kanye West, I would rather leaf through one of my historical books for the 50th time, and maybe listen to a real band who actually wrote their own songs and were not put together by someone who is not even a member. If I want some real excitement, I'll dig a pit. I can spend a peaceful hour or more with my bottles, coins and books. Spare time for me is sometimes a scarce commodity, so I have no desire to burn it on worthless drivel that involves people who will never know or care who I am.

 A few things that I could easily afford and don't own by choice include a cell phone, Ipod or any credit cards. I guess my one "guilty pleasure" would be Steelers football, but only when I can watch it on TV. Pay-per-view and the outrageous price of live tickets are not for me.  ~Jim


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 22, 2009)

> So by your own logic you should stop believing in some aspects of science as well, because they can't be proven beyond a shadow of a doubt.


 
 Yes it can and yes it has.  Science is based on PROVEN FACTS and EDUCATED THEORY.  Religion is based on myths and legends.  The polytheistic ancients believed in a religion that we now call "stories" and "myths" even though they are based on the same "facts" as Christianity, Judaism, and Muslim beliefs.  Their ALL just stories from thousands of years ago manipulated to fit each ones agenda.  You can see, touch, and feel evolution.  It's all around you all the time.  How do you think humans became so diverse?  POOF just don't do it for me.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 22, 2009)

I take a crap in the main stream every day....Does that count. []

 Religion is simply mans attempt at understanding something that he cant. It causes the individual to seek out those who believe they understand God in the same manner. The huddle in their little groups whit their ideas about how many steps or how many kisses to the cross or hail Marys and in some cases they are arrogant enough to believe their group alone will be in Heaven. Plain and simple "Religion in man made" and you can quote me on that. Jesus never said "I bring you Catholicism" or "I bring you Methodism" or any other kind of religion for that matter. He simply said "I am the way".

 As far as television and entertainment, I agree with Jim. It is about as Zero as it can be. Notice that is big "Z" and little "o". I can entertain my self better clipping my toenails. I do like my oldies and black and whites but things come a little to close to real on TV now days.  I also would prefer my grand sons not see what someone looks like when the big zinger hits them until they get a little older and I prefer they learn about sex the old fashion way and NOT from a teacher who may be a freak or a sexless spinster.

 I am one of those "I'll tend to my business and you tend to yours" people. If you want my OP on your business just ask and I will do the same. I have to go shoot at my neighbor now, he is being noisy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2009)

The weather channel, PBS.. antiques roadshow, baseball games.. BBC world news, and Romanian Voice.. TCM... it's not all bad... anyhow there's enough of it out there that your favorite 5 percent of TV is more than sufficient!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2009)

> they do not KNOW AND CAN NOT CONTROL the earths climate


 
 Not only that, but some great thinkers out there seem to forget, CO2 is plant food.. the vegetation of the world is thanking us as we speak! Pollution? that's a no on CO2.. we can do without the mercury, lead, and such, but those are easier to filter out.. it's not what we produce, it's what we reproduce.. teach your children well and such...


----------



## capsoda (Sep 22, 2009)

Now Rich, I didn't say it was all crap but a person can only take so much of Sponge Bob and now we have _BATMAN The Beginning or Batman 33....._

 The wife like the animal cop shows and that damn dog whisperer dude. I wish he would speck up.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> I agree with most of what Morb says. Most of what passes for "entertainment" today does absolutely nothing for me. I am about as far from "normal" or "mainstream" as a 28-year-old guy can be, and proud of it. "Reality TV" and most of today's music are, in my opinion, pathetic. While most people my age are drooling over Idol and Twittering about Kanye West, I would rather leaf through one of my historical books for the 50th time, and maybe listen to a real band who actually wrote their own songs and were not put together by someone who is not even a member. If I want some real excitement, I'll dig a pit. I can spend a peaceful hour or more with my bottles, coins and books. Spare time for me is sometimes a scarce commodity, so I have no desire to burn it on worthless drivel that involves people who will never know or care who I am.
> 
> A few things that I could easily afford and don't own by choice include a cell phone, Ipod or any credit cards. I guess my one "guilty pleasure" would be Steelers football, but only when I can watch it on TV. Pay-per-view and the outrageous price of live tickets are not for me.Â  ~JimÂ


 

 Jim you sound like you would have done well the the 19th century lol I need my cell phone man!!!!!  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2009)

Animal cops is good! I love to see those bums get what they deserve!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> I agree with most of what Morb says. Most of what passes for "entertainment" today does absolutely nothing for me. I am about as far from "normal" or "mainstream" as a 28-year-old guy can be, and proud of it. "Reality TV" and most of today's music are, in my opinion, pathetic. While most people my age are drooling over Idol and Twittering about Kanye West, I would rather leaf through one of my historical books for the 50th time, and maybe listen to a real band who actually wrote their own songs and were not put together by someone who is not even a member. If I want some real excitement, I'll dig a pit. I can spend a peaceful hour or more with my bottles, coins and books. Spare time for me is sometimes a scarce commodity, so I have no desire to burn it on worthless drivel that involves people who will never know or care who I am.
> 
> A few things that I could easily afford and don't own by choice include a cell phone, Ipod or any credit cards. I guess my one "guilty pleasure" would be Steelers football, but only when I can watch it on TV. Pay-per-view and the outrageous price of live tickets are not for me.  ~Jim


 
 Jim, man, when I was 28, I was 99% exactly how you just described.. the 1% difference is I watched Yankee games.. when I was 30 I got my first computer.. 31 my first cell phone... Ipod..36! I don't use the Ipod any more, I prefer the fuller sound of CD's.. I miss the quality of audio on land line phones like we had as kids.. but that credit card policy of yours I applaud!! Don't ever get a credit card, it will eat you alive!!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 22, 2009)

Its all good! I love this forum gotta say. Its so nice that we can all be Americans and have our own opinions. Most of the planet doesn't share our good fortune. All humans have to believe in something. Having say I don't believe is in itself a belief in nothing. Can't get away from it. I have a good friend that doesn't believe in Government or Religion but believes in Aliens. He's waiting for them to return and take him to a special place. How you figure?

 All I can say is that the earth is for the living not the dead! so enjoy life and be the best person you can.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## coldwater diver (Sep 23, 2009)

Trivia for the day for New England area 1895 record temp to date 94 degrees  for this day in the Boston area.


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2009)

Computers are one part of modern technology that I happily embrace. Despite the aggravation that they can cause with viruses, junk emails and general bad "behavior" when you need them to work most, they serve many useful functions. Since I refuse to watch "main stream media" news, my computer is my news outlet. I can get the news from various sources and points of view, and form my own opinions. It also comes in handy for some of my research, and of course for participating in this forum.

 While I despise much modern gadgetry and have no use for it, I am actually very proficient with advanced computer diagnostic systems for automotive applications. As a professional technician, it is a necessity, as the "shade tree mechanic" days are pretty much over. So, I guess you could say that I sort modern technology into two groups. A) This thing serves useful functions that I like and/or I need it for my business. Or, B) This thing will do nothing for me that I cannot live without, so it is simply not worth my time or money. Cell phones, iPhones, iPods, big-screen TVs, wave radios and most other such things happen to fall under "B".  ~Jim


----------

